# Amplifier/ IPOD Rubber Bands



## applevalleyjoe

Does anyone other than ALO sell brand imprinted silicone/rubber bands to hold your ipod/iphone and portable amp together? Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## FortuneSound

The one I got with my E7 was a simple rubber wristbands like this ones http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-Silicone-Wristbands-Wrist-Bands-Rubber-Bracelets-/270704494233?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item84b7825221


----------



## Mad Max

Nuforce


----------



## Mkubota1

Fiio: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280648721579&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
   
  Nuforce: http://www.amazon.com/Nuforce-Silicone-Band-Pack-4/dp/B001U5YMGW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312009661&sr=8-1
   
  I have the ALOs and the Fiio.  The ALOs are really nice and thick- very secure.  The Fiio is a bit narrower and thinner.  They are both 6" in circumference.  This is key:  Most of those (Lance Armstrong) wristbands are 8" for 'adults' and 7" for 'youth'.  I've actually researched this!  Some of those places where you can order a whole lot of these (with custom colors and printing, etc.) have 'adolescent' size, which is what you want.  I am holding together an iPod Touch (4G) with an Otterbox 'Commuter' and an iQube amp.  This is a pretty thick combo.  What I'm trying to say is if you went with larger bands than the ALO or something that wasn't made for this purpose, it probably won't hold very well.
   
  Don't laugh, but I even tried these for the heck of it:  http://www.daisojapan.com/p-9256-germanium-bracelet-large-6pks.aspx
  They were only $1.50 at the Daiso store by my house.  Despite what that website says, they're actually 7" (6.8) which works okay.  But the ALOs grip better.  I've yet to test the effects of the Germanium on the sound though.  Stay tuned for an in-depth review!


----------



## applevalleyjoe

Mkubota1, you are right...the ALO bands definitely LOOK sturdier!  I also went to ebay (Don't understand why I hadn't done that before) and bought 3 bands for $2.97 plus free shipping.  We'll see how they match up against the ALO.


----------



## Mad Max

I use elastic hairbands from a dollar store, lol! Just a couple, looped, and they get a tight grip on my rig.
The kind with cloth covering.


----------



## Mkubota1

Quote: 





mad max said:


> I use elastic hairbands from a dollar store, lol! Just a couple, looped, and they get a tight grip on my rig.
> The kind with cloth covering.


 

 CVS:
   

   
  Either we're both geniuses or both insane.  I'm leaning towards the later.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  They work okay.  These are nylon with a rubber strip on the back for grip and don't have any hard parts that might scratch your gear.  In the end though they don't hold nearly as well as the ALOs.  I suppose if your amp is smaller/ lighter, you could give these a try.  I think they were $3-4.


----------



## mrspeakers

Purple rubber bands from broccoli


----------



## ccklone

Hey Now,
   
  The yellow Live Strong bands at Radio Shack for a buck. Youth size works perfect. Get a receipt and it is a charitable donation which is tax deductible 8^).
   
  --
  Finest kind,
  Chris


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





mkubota1 said:


> CVS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Lol, there we go.  Mine are nylon, too, but no rubber grip.  $1 at a local store.  They stretch so much, they could probably hold together large rigs like an _imod > imod cap dock > Lisa III (non-lite)_ or _iRiver > D12 > P4_ and maybe have a little room to spare.  I have to loop each band to hold my rig together.  Then I slip excess belt through the bands and have my rig attached to my waist like that.  It looks like I'm carrying a fat cellphone or something on my belt under my shirt.


----------



## Mkubota1

Quote: 





mrspeakers said:


> Purple rubber bands from broccoli


 

 I've seen that before... excellent!  I would've liked to have seen the look on your face when you thought of that one.


----------



## mrspeakers

mkubota1 said:


> I've seen that before... excellent!  I would've liked to have seen the look on your face when you thought of that one.




LMAO.

Probably more like Homer Simpson at a donut store.


----------



## PXSS

I'm currently using velcro straps like the ones on laptop cords.
  Other things I've used before are nuForce silicone bands, Livestrong wristbands, Qables silicone bands and velcro straps which inspired me to make my own custom velcro straps.


----------



## Jedaite

Guys, I've been going crazy trying to get Alo Audio or Whiplash rubber bands for my iPod Classic 7th generation and Pico Slim. I'm really going crazy over here, as Alo Audio didn't reply to the several E-mails I sent them and no way in hell will I pay $50+ or $80 for shipping! Can anyone please sell me or direct me or just help me with some advice on how to get these?
   
  Thank you for any input, it will CERTAINLY be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## ostewart

I used the Fiio ones for a while, but have now mover to 3M dual lock velcro, as im not selling my amp any time soon so i dont mind sticking the strips to it. it holds stronger and stays in place, but is a bit tricky to line up.


----------



## Jedaite

Thank you for your reply, however I heard the FiiO ones aren't going to hold strong in the long run and I do want the bands to be a tank xD.


----------



## ru57y

I'm using a bright pink band that was used to hold someone's espadrilles together. 
  have to fold it over but it works perfectly  (the one on my avatar)


----------



## Jedaite

Haha looks great though. I use a hair band (black fabric type) from my girlfriend, but I don't want to wear flip-flops at a business meeting if you know what I mean xD


----------



## Mediahound

Anyone know where can I get some of these (or blank black ones)?


----------



## antberg

Where did you found those picture?It seems that maybe someone bought those Head-fi from wristband companies that can make personalized rubber band.Maybe.
   
  I work in a restaurant where i daily receive asparagus (from Chile),about 2 or 4 pairs of them each,and they come with 2 little elastic.I got a plastic bag full of them!!Never thought about those who come with broccolis...
   
  Well that's a pretty weird comment about how to pack a portable rig together.Hahaha it must be the Paulaner i am drinking right now.


----------



## Mediahound

Quote: 





antberg said:


> Where did you found those picture?It seems that maybe someone bought those Head-fi from wristband companies that can make personalized rubber band.Maybe.


 
   
  Ray Samuels website:
   
  http://www.raysamuelsaudio.com/products/intruder


----------



## antberg

Oh,i remember now.I knew i saw it somewhere back in time..


----------



## Mediahound

So where could I get some black ones?


----------



## antberg

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> So where could I get some black ones?


 
  You may ask where to get them directly to Ray Samuels!


----------



## Mediahound

Will do.


----------



## Mediahound

So I ordered a bunch of these and am giving away the extras for free. If you are interested, PM me and I'll hook you up with 3 of them, while supplies last.  They have writing on them, but you can use them inside out like in the picture:


----------



## iLikeItInTheEar

Any recent recommendations guys...?


----------



## teds headfood

since i use so many different size amps i just ordered some velcro straps so its totally adjustable. lots of widths and lengths to choose from.


----------



## iLikeItInTheEar

Interesting.  Do you find the velcro slips at all...?


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





teds headfood said:


> since i use so many different size amps i just ordered some velcro straps so its totally adjustable. lots of widths and lengths to choose from.


 
  Ted,
  Any links??


----------



## teds headfood

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-25-Elastic-Reusable-Velcro-Timing-Strap-Cable-Tie-/390364614591?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae38b4fbf
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOUNDARY-WATERS-ELASTIC-AND-VELCRO-WRAP-STRAPS-/200904051383?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec6d08ab7
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/160988259861?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
   
  i ordered the last one so if i needed to trim it to fit either length or width i can


----------



## iLikeItInTheEar

Velcro straps going across and vertical would work, but won't the rig just slip around if you used 1 Velcro across?

I think that's why rubber bands are typically used.


----------



## teds headfood

problem i have is amps in different sizes so i want something to cover all bases.i usually carry in a decent size shorts pocket and if its tight it should stay fine.also have a thin silicon type sheet that fits between ipod/amp for cushion.


----------



## iLikeItInTheEar

Oh that makes sense.  Good idea too on the silicone sheet for protection.  I've just ordered some silicone Fiio bands off ebay for around AU$6 so will see what their like for my iPhone/C&C BH amp when it all arrives.  
   
  If the sizings off then its velcro for me.  Thanks.


----------

